# Kontakt 6 Video Tutorial: Fun With Wavetables + FREE Wavetable MINI-Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Feb 18, 2019)

In this video, I explore the new Wavetable function in Kontakt 6. In the process, I make a series of 80s-inspired wavetable instruments.


----------

